# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مامعنى قول المالكية

## الشرح الممتع

إذا أكل أو شرب ناسياً لا يلزمه كفارة، وإنما يبطل صومه بخلاف العامد، العامد عندهم مع فطره تلزمه الكفارة،

----------


## نبيل المعيقلي

السلام عليكم.
أخي الفرق بين القولين هو القصد:
فإن تعمد الفطر بطل صومه ويلزمه القضاء والكفارة معاً.
أم إن كان فطره سهوا ونسيانا فيبطل صومه لذلك اليوم لأن ركن الإمساك فُقد، فيلزمه قضاء ذاك اليوم دون المطالبة بالكفارة.
والله أعلم.

----------


## الشرح الممتع

وعليكم السلام

رفع الله قدرك أخي المعيقلي.

والكفارة لمن كان عامدا هل هي إطعام مسكين أي الفدية؟

----------


## نبيل المعيقلي

الكفارة للعامد أخي صيام شهرين متتابعين، أو إطعام ستين مسكينا عن اليوم الواحد قياسا على المواقع زوجته في نهار رمضان.
والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## الشرح الممتع

جزاكم الله خير
وبارك الله بكم أخي المعيقلي

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

ومن باب الفائدة :: 

قد تلاحظون قول المالكية الخاطئ وهو بطلان : صوم من أكل وشرب ناسياً . ولعلّ القارئ يستغرب  ذلك بمقابل نصّ صريح !! . 

فالإمام مالك رضي الله عنه لم يبلغه حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : من أكل او شرب ناسياً فليتم صومه ....... } . والله أعلم .

وهذا أحد أسباب الخلاف بين العلماء كما قرره الامام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في رفع الملام .

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

قول الامام مالك لا قياس فيه لأنه أخد بالحديث الذي بلغه و رواه في الموطأ عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه  أن رجلا أفطر في رمضان فأمره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن  يكفر بعتق رقبة أو صيام شهرين متتابعين أو إطعام ستين مسكينا فقال لا أجد فأتي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعرق تمر فقال خذ هذا فتصدق به فقال يا رسول الله ما أجد أحوج مني فضحك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بدت أنيابه ثم قال كله.

فالحديث عند مالك ليس فيه تفصيل في الفطر هل هو جماع أو أكل لذلك أخد بعمومه و الله أعلم

----------


## محمد المتعلم

جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## ابو قتادة السلفي

لا يلزم من ذلك ان الامام مالك رحمه الله لم يبلغه الحديث 
وكم من فقهاء المالكية وصلهم الحديث ومع ذلك يخالفونه بحجة ان الحديث ليس فيه عدم ايجاب القضاء عليه انما فيه وجوب الاتمام.
وقالوا ان النسيان لا يسقط ركن العمل بل تبطل العبادة ان اختلّ فيها ركن ولو نيسانا كمن نسي ركوعا فصلاته باطلة ويلزمه اعادتها وكذلك الصيام 
ولكن هذا قياس مع النص 
فحديثه صلى الله عليه وسلم ظاهر وصريح في ان من اكل او شرب ناسيا فلا شيء عليه اي لا اثم ولا قضاء ويجب عليه الاتمام.
وهناك قول شاذ انه يلزمه القضاء والكفارة 
وكذلك المجامع على الصحيح كما ذهب الى ذلك شيخ الاسلام وهو مذهب الشافعية والحنفية ان لاش شيء عليه لا القضاء ولا الكفارة خلافا للحنابلة الذين يوجبون عليه القضاء والكفارة وخلافا للمالكية الذين يلزمونه بالقضاء دون الكفارة
اما الكفارة فهي على قولين منهم من يرى ايجاب الترتيب كما جاء في حديث ابي هريرة 
ومذهب الثاني القول بان التخيير ومالك رحمه الله يقدم الاطعام على الصيام في كفارة من افطر في نهار رمضان.
وقد نبّه الامام الفقيه ابو محمد علي بن حزم رحمه الله على امر وهو مهم ان الامام مالك روى حديث ابي هريرة في قصة الاعرابي الذي جامع في نهار رمضان رواها بالمعنى ولهذا الكثير يقع في الخطا ويقول ورد في رواية اخرى ان رجلا افطر في نهار رمضان ولهذا اوجب الكفارة على جميع من افطر في نهار رمضان وهذا غلط اذ ان الرواية رويت بالمعنى وهي في من جامع في نهار رمضان وكذا التخيير الذي ورد في الرواية الصحيح ان الرواية وردت بالترتيب

----------


## أبو عبد الله محمد مصطفى

الأخ معاذ إحسان العتيبي قولك : قد تلاحظون قول المالكية الخاطئ وهو بطلان صوم من أكل وشرب ناسياً . ولعلّ القارئ يستغرب ذلك بمقابل نصّ صريح ؟ 
ينبغي التأدب مع العلماء والنقد يكون نقد علمي مؤدب فانظر لذات القول لا للقائل والمالكية ومن معهم في هذه المسألة لهم أدلة وقد تكون مرجوحة ومن أدلتهم : أن الله عز وجل قال : فأتموا الصيام إلى الليل . وهذا الذي نسي فأكل أو شرب ما أتم الصيام إلى الليل فوجب عليه القضاء بصيام يوم تام إلى الليل . ومنها أن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من نسي وهو صائم فأكل أو شرب فليتم صومه فإنما أطعمه الله وسقاه . هذا في النافلة وليس في رمضان والحديث متفق عليه البخاري ومسلم وليس فيهما التصريح برمضان . وإنما جاء التصريح برمضان عند ابن خزيمة والدارقطني وأجابوا عنها بأنها مدرجة من الراوي . وقد قال مالك في موطئه : " من أكل أو شرب في رمضان ساهيا أو ناسيا أو ما كان من صيام واجب عليه أن عليه قضاء يوم مكانه" . موطأ مالك ج1/ص304 . وهو قول الليث بن سعد وربيعة وابن علية . 
قال الزرقاني : عليه وجوبا قضاء يوم مكانه وبهذا قال ربيعة وهو القياس فإن الصوم قد فات ركنه وهو من باب المأمورات والقاعدة تقتضي أن النسيان يؤثر في باب المأمورات قاله ابن دقيق العيد وأما الحديث فمحمول على صوم التطوع جمعا بينهما . شرح الزرقاني ج2/ص250 . 
*قال ابن قدامة : روي عن علي رضي الله عنه لا شيء على من أكل ناسيا وهو قول أبي هريرة و ابن عمر و عطاء و طاوس و ابن أبي ذئب و الأوزاعي والثوري و الشافعي و أبي حنيفة و إسحاق ، وقال ربيعة و مالك يفطر لأن ما لا يصح الصوم مع شيء من جنسه عمداً لا يجوز مع سهوه كالجماع وترك النية . المغني لابن قدامة ج3/ص23 .* 
*قال النووي : قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من نسى وهو صائم فأكل أو شرب فليتم صومه فانما أطعمه الله وسقاه فيه دلالة لمذهب الأكثرين أن الصائم اذا أكل أو شرب أو جامع ناسيا لا يفطر وممن قال بهذا الشافعي وأبو حنيفة وداود وآخرون وقال ربيعة ومالك يفسد صومه وعليه القضاء دون الكفارة وقال عطاء والأوزاعى والليث يجب القضاء في الجماع دون الأكل وقال أحمد يجب في الجماع القضاء والكفارة ولا شيء في الأكل .* 
*شرح النووي على صحيح مسلم ج8/ص35 .*

----------

